# Highpoint Rocketraid 2240 drivers (hptmv6)

## Pahalial

(Crosspost from gentoo-user mailing list)

I've been trying to install gentoo on an AMD64, and so far I've gotten nearly everything running properly. However, I can't seem to get the proprietary drivers for the raid card to work. They compile, and seemed to get inserted fine with modprobe:

Module                  Size  Used by

hptmv6                193696  0

dmesg:

hptmv6:0: RocketRAID 2240 controller driver v1.05 (Nov 17 2006

10:31:46)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:04.0[A] -> Link [APC8] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

hptmv6:0: adapter at PCI 5:4:0, IRQ 177

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:08.0[A] -> Link [APC8] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

hptmv6:0: adapter at PCI 5:8:0, IRQ 177

scsi8 : hptmv6

However, when I try to install their command-line monitoring app which is only distributed by rpm, it installs half-fine with "rpm --nodeps -Uvih hptsvr-3.13-3.x86_64.rpm":

Preparing...                ###########################################

[100%]

  1:hptsvr                 ###########################################

[100%]

Can't detect any supported driver automatically.

hptmv6 is used by default.

Unknown distribution. HighPoint RAID Management Service will not

be configured to start automatically. You need to configure it

by yourself or start hptsvr manually.

Well, that's reasonable, and hptmv6 is the correct driver anyway. So I try to run the app:

hptsvr

Driver is not loaded.

I have no idea how to fix this. Anyone have experience? For what it's worth, I was thinking it might be that the kernel seems to be detecting the card as something else (or maybe this is another name for the highpoint card?):

lspci:

05:04.0 SCSI storage controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.

MV88SX6081 8-port SATA II PCI-X Controller (rev 09)

05:08.0 SCSI storage controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.

MV88SX6081 8-port SATA II PCI-X Controller (rev 09)

09:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device

6141 (rev 01)

I have no idea why it won't work, though. Seems to me if it modprobes fine it should work on its own? The driver's installation notes mentioned it would be possible to build the kernel with the driver, so I did so and booted into the new kernel, but the result was exactly the same:

hptmv6:0: RocketRAID 2240 controller driver v1.05 (Nov 19 2006 18:56:51)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:04.0[A] -> Link [APC8] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

hptmv6:0: adapter at PCI 5:4:0, IRQ 177

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:08.0[A] -> Link [APC8] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

hptmv6:0: adapter at PCI 5:8:0, IRQ 177

scsi0 : hptmv6

hptsvr

Driver is not loaded.

lspci output remains the same. Anyone have ideas? I'm approaching throwing my hands up in disgust and simply installing Fedora Core to see if it autoconfigures on its own, but I'd really much prefer Gentoo.

----------

